# Update on Deb's little girl Bette with pic



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Just wanted to share the newest picture of Bette and to let you all know that she has two families intersted in her already. 
Deb is out of town for a few days, otherwise I would have her post. Both families looking at Bette are great with kids and another dog.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

WOW!!!! She looks so cute and she looks so happy, too! What a doll! Great news about the potential adoptions!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh, that's wonderful! There are up ear people and there are down ear people. Bette is a lucky up ear girl!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

How beautiful Bette is. Lucky girl, for sure. Thanks, Edie.
xoxoxoxoxooxoxo


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

She is so precious, I can see her getting the best home.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smootch::heart: There's that sweetheart:wub: she looks so darn cute in that picture:smootch::heart: whoever adopts her is very blessed


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

What a fabulous picture of Bette. :chili::chili: I can imagine why two families would like her. Looking like that, who could resist? A great shot of a special girl. Good luck, Bette. Can't wait to hear you have a furever home.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Wonderful news! Bette looks so sweet with those ears and that little beard. I hope she finds her forever home soon!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Very cute, and very good news.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

That's a wonderful picture of Bette. She looks as though she's saying - "Well, what's takin' ya so long, come get me" - what a sweet face.:wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Bette so beautiful and so very happy, i'm so glad to hear that there are not one but two families interested in that sweet girl.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

That's great news! Those ears crack me up!!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

What a cutie little baby... I hope she finds the PUUUUURRRRFECT home...she looks so sweet and hopeful!!!


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Bette is so cute, no wonder 2 families are vying for her, lucky girl. Enjoy your new home..


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Yea! I hope she gets her forever home soon. She deserves it! The rest of the gang will be giving her heck, though, because she is turning into such a popular girl (I know it won't go to her head, though.)


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

adorable!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

AWWWWWWH thank you soooo much for sharing !!! look at her :wub: 
I am very happy to know that there are 2 families who are interested in her  :wub: what happened? what happened? Did they get her?


----------

